# how much for leopard gecko



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

just wondering how much a 7 inch leopard gecko should cost? i know they cost like $25 when young but just wondering how much they are for older ones


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

what sorta morph you looking at?


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

its just a regular one that was black and yellow stripes as a baby now its mostly yellow with black spots


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I seen those around my pet store for like 35$


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

a normal adult would cost about £40 in the UK, but it depends on where you get it from


----------



## adamnhollie (Jan 8, 2005)

normals ares about 35 or 45 ish getting into the morphs my tang striped c/t is about 7-8inches an 75-80 bucks my high yellow jungle 8 1.2 is 65bucks


----------



## Littlekurt39 (Jan 26, 2005)

Out of all the local pet shops around my area only 1 pet shop has one. It is an albino (not a blizzard) leopard gecko and it is a baby. They want 70$ tho...Isnt this a little pricey? they said it is the cutiest little thing though.

What u guys think? there is no petco or anything around here so its this or an online purchase... what u guys think???

- Littlekurt


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I bought my high-yellow for about CAD$75.00 + it was about 6-7". This was about 5 years ago.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

...sorry, forgot to mention that I have been checking the prices lately in pet shops, and CAD$60-80 is the going price for Leopard Gecko's.
If you do buy it, send us some pictures.


----------



## adamnhollie (Jan 8, 2005)

i actually just sold two leopard geckos for 110 today there both about 6-7inches


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Just bought a 5 month old male tangerine leo for 119.99 canadian..he is going to be used as a stud, which is why i spent extra.
if you really like him, get him....no two are the same.
Eden


----------



## adamnhollie (Jan 8, 2005)

i just sold a tang striped carrot tail female, ready to breed.
there great looking animals.


----------

